# Clutch linkage redo



## Aukai (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm a rookie at machining, so being able to play with some of the gadgets, even though not needed, it's good to practice. I used a new center finder/wiggler for the center punch hole.  I got the clutch linkage to clear the header 2.250" top pipe, and bottom pipe today. The top was just a matter of straitening out a bend in the linkage, the bottom was more involved. My first eyeball adjustment came in needing 1 more inch of clearance to get full pedal travel/ release. Reshaped the linkage, and moved the hole for the adjuster, then added a stud ( grade 8 bolt 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
)with a spring clip hole to use a new left hand, right hand double heim. I'll Get a close measurement tomorrow, cut the CM tubing, and add the threaded ends. Then check to see if I get the right air gap measurements for the pressure plate, and disc .070.


----------



## mikey (Feb 18, 2018)

Cool - new toys!

That is a beefy linkage! Brings to mind those old Zoom clutches that were a good substitute for a leg press machine in the gym. Had one in my 1970 Olds W-31 when I was a much younger guy.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 18, 2018)

HAHA, I remember the Zoom clutches, I never had one that did not chatter, they used to be about 2000 lb base pressure. This one has adjustable base pressure, and you can add weight to the fingers for added pressure that is RPM sensitive. Base pressure here will be in the 300-600 pound range, with the added counter weight. There are all kinds of nuts, bolts, steel, aluminum, also, half nuts, different washers all weighed for grams, and calculated for weight added at selected RPM.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 18, 2018)

Probably not a cheap clutch setup you have there. Things have come a long way from the 60's in that department. I remember using neutral at stop lights to avoid trembling leg syndrome. The Heim joints work well, also helps using roller bearings, or bronze bushings on the pedal assembly. Automatics are starting to look a little more attractive at my age, but there's no substitute for rowing through the gears. A few pics of the setup we did on my sons car. A lot of slice & dice, fabrication, and judicious use of the BFH on header tubes. Kinda fun making it all come together. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Aukai (Feb 18, 2018)

That is a complicated looking setup, but as long as it works. I have never had an automatic in my performance cars, I wouldn't know how to act without a clutch.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 18, 2018)

Zoom there goes your kneecap LOLOL


----------



## Aukai (Feb 19, 2018)

Well the new linkage is assembled. I'm not going to weld it yet, wait till I can check operation.


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 20, 2018)

Is this for a drag race car?


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 20, 2018)

eugene13 said:


> Is this for a drag race car?


 
 I believe It's a grocery getter,  for "fast food".  Mike


----------



## DHarris (Feb 20, 2018)

Ahhhh - Zoom clutches - - fond memories of a MUCH younger time!


----------



## Aukai (Feb 20, 2018)

This is a street cruiser that will see the race track once a month, or so. I went a little overboard in the engine department. Nothing stock would live behind it, so everything behind it has been upgraded. Pretty much why I wanted to get into machining/fabricating. I got all of the header pipes bolted up(custom), of course there were modifications. The front inner fender skirts were adjusted, then the lower A arm box had to be clearanced. The spark plug wires fit without touching a pipe, and the ground clearance for the 2.250 pipes looks good so far.
Mr Harris that is an awesome track shot


----------



## DHarris (Feb 21, 2018)

Aukai, I'll see if I can find a photo of one of the launches BEFORE we got the wheelie bars right!!  

This one was not the really exciting launch!  the first one (that I can't find right now) imagine one high enough to almost scrape the back bumper & lift the rear wheels off!


----------



## Aukai (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm hoping I do not get to experience a bumper ride. You might be a touch older than I am, unless you are nostalgia racing. Those were circa early 60s, my uncle was in the bay area then. He let me hang(babe  sit I was 10) with him running around to different shops. I remember he wrenched for some road racers, and someone had a P 51 Mustang. He passed in 1967 KIA. A long shot I' m sure, but his name was Paul H. Foster


----------



## DHarris (Feb 21, 2018)

I apologize for the thread hijack, so last response - Aukai, I bought my 1964 Falcon Sprint in 1967 - raced it all thru high school.  Above photos are from more modern times when there was some serious $$$ spent racing with friends - the car pictured is a friends from high school that he still races today!!!


----------



## Aukai (Feb 21, 2018)

No hijack I love to see the old iron. Show em if ya gotem


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 21, 2018)

Ever race at Irwindale, Lions, or Fontana?


----------



## Aukai (Feb 22, 2018)

If that is directed at me, no I've been in Hawaii since 1956. I see Bakersfield, and Famoso in Mr Harris's pictures.


----------



## DHarris (Feb 22, 2018)

eugene13,   Yep all three + Orange County raceway (now long gone), Sears Point and some out of state as well.  but that was waaaaayyyy back in the late 60's and 70's.  Now I just travel to Bakersfield once a year for the Nostalgia races!  Went to watch a friend inducted into the drag racing hof  (Cub Barnett - great engine builder) a couple of years ago.

Racing for me now is being part of a crew on a couple of Bonneville land speed cars for Speed Week each year.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 22, 2018)

The engine I have is from Laytonville Ca., Mike Lewis, he used to racer over there also.


----------

